# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Biotech

## BuffnStuff

New source..First time coming across Biotech. What you think?

2013-10-23 21.56.26.jpg2013-10-23 22.09.01.jpg2013-10-23 21.50.17.jpg2013-10-23 19.40.21(1).jpg2013-10-23 19.39.50.jpg

----------


## Phoenix18

That's the same stuff I have right now so I hope its legit  :Wink:

----------


## imnotnatty

I didn't know Uruguayans made gear. If its anything like their azados this should be good 2 go.

----------


## BuffnStuff

This is what got me.. One is diamond and the other is circled.. Plus notice the difference in color with the Deca 300.

----------


## Phoenix18

Yeah I have seen this before as well. I have the bottles with the hexagon on them. I have heard nothing but good things about them but I'm not sure why the different boxes. 

I noticed in austinite's bio he says he says Bio-Tech has his stamp of approval. I would really like to hear his thoughts on this.

----------


## austinite

> Yeah I have seen this before as well. I have the bottles with the hexagon on them. I have heard nothing but good things about them but I'm not sure why the different boxes. 
> 
> I noticed in austinite's bio he says he says Bio-Tech has his stamp of approval. I would really like to hear his thoughts on this.


I don't use UGL gear. My bio references the legitimate supplement company 

Product Listing - BioTech Pharmacal Vitamins, SupplementsBioTech Pharmacal Vitamins, Supplements, Vitamin D

----------


## BuffnStuff

Well knock off or not it most definitely works. I'm happy with it so far....

----------


## Phoenix18

Well that's good to hear. How far into your cycle are you and what is your cycle?

----------


## BuffnStuff

> Well that's good to hear. How far into your cycle are you and what is your cycle?


3 weeks in.. Just Deca ,Test and D-bol. Nothing extravagant just simple. I think I might add some slin to maybe. I haven't ran Deca since my very first cycle 7yrs ago. I forgot what the gains were like and how it made me feel so I wanted to keep it dumb down and simple. Oh and I already felt gyno sides...nipples were hurting pretty bad especially and work. If I bear hugged something heavy picking it up..Oh boy those mothers felt like they were gonna rip off. But Adex and Nolva took care of it.

----------


## Phoenix18

Nice, I'm about to start the 3rd week of my cycle as well. Good to hear this stuff is legit.

----------


## tattoo449

I've used their stuff before. everything I've done from them was legit. T-400 , Deca , Winstrol and Tren . Wife did the anavar , and that was legit too.

----------


## Phoenix18

That's good to hear! I also have their anavar (oxavar)

----------


## BuffnStuff

I've heard mix reviews on their orals. Let me know how it goes for ya....

----------


## Phoenix18

Same here.... Ill just have to try them and see for myself. I don't have anything to compare them to but I will let you know how it goes

----------


## Phoenix18

So does anyone else have any experience with biotech?

----------

